# Hi from Chicago Il.



## peterko (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello everyone thanks for having me. My name is Pete. I'm new to archery but man am I into it.


----------



## ptrkptz (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome... I am to new to it... man there is alot of info out here!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

welcome!!


----------



## tenzero1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hopefully a bears fan:wink: Welcome!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Pete. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## dgriff017 (May 20, 2010)

Hello


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

